# Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia



## Takei Naodar (11. November 2010)

*Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

Bei den Grafikkarten im Referenzmodell werden ja immer Radiallüfter verwendet um das DHE-Prinzip zu verwenden.... diese müssen ja bekanntlich sehr schnell drehen um auch nur ein bisschen Luft zu fördern können aber gut Druck erzeugen......

Meine Idee ist direkt vor den Radiallüfter einen Axiallüfter mit 1000-2000 U/min zu packen, dieser dürfte ja dann den Nachteil mit der Luftfördermenge ausgleichen....

Hätte jemand von euch eine Karte im Referenzdesign und nen 80mm Lüfter der das mal ausprobieren würde? Oder meint ihr das bringt gar nix? Sagt mir mal eure Meinung.......

Lg Takei Naodar


----------



## Dommerle (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Ich meine, dass das nichts bringt, da ein Axiallüfter von oben nach unten bläst und ein Radiallüfter bläst von sich seitlich weg.

Ein Axiallüfter macht somit überhaupt keinen Sinn, da sich die Kühlkörper seitlich vom Lüfter befinden...


Trotzdem gute Idee, ich habe auch schon darüber nachgedacht den Referenzkühler zu tunen


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Ich dachte das ja so das der Axiallüfter für die Menge sorgt und der Radiallüfter halt für die Seitliche Ausrichtung sorgt...... hast du ne Karte mit Referenzkühler?


----------



## Pagz (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Der Radiallüfter ist ja deswegen so laut, weil er genug Druck erzeugen muss, um die warme Luft durch die ganze Karte und den Kühlerblock aus dem Case zu blasen. Asl welchen Sinn hätte es jetz, da drauf einen Axiallüfter zu setzen? Der würde dem Radiallüfter nur den Druck nehmen und dazu noch zusätzlich Laut sein


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Bitte erklär mir mal wie er dem Radiallüfter den Druck nehmen soll wenn er ihm die Versorgung mit nachströmender Luft erleichtert bzw komplett abnimmt,
dass sollte entweder für einen höheren Druck oder einen stärkeren Luftfluß bei gleichem Druck sorgen,
sodass man die Lüfterdrehzahl reduzieren könnte was zu weniger Lautstärke führt....


----------



## elohim (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

evtl würde sowas hier auch gut funktionieren, der versorgt den Stockkühler direkt mit Frischluft:
Lian Li BS-08B schwarz PCI Slot-Kühler ab 33.19 € | heise online-Preisvergleich

Wieviel sowas dann in der Praxis bringt ist schwer zu sagen, in der Theorie scheints mir aber Sinn zu machen ...


----------



## Dommerle (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Ja aber er will etwas exklusives und etwas, an dem man rumbasteln kann.

Das mit dem Axiallüfter wäre trotz Unlogik in der Theorie einen Praxisversuch wert...


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Genau das will das nicht jeder Case und sonstiges Modder? Etwas einzigartiges das so niemand anders hat etwas neues nix von der Stange halt ^^ 
außerdem wäre diese Lüftungsverbsserung bei Referenzkarten nicht Garantieschädigend ^^ 
zumindest denke ich das die Gerichte spätestens so entscheiden XD


----------



## Timmynator (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Du könntest probieren alle Öffnungen ausser dem "Auspuff" und dem Eingang für den Radiallüfter am Referenzlüfter zu schliessen und dann den Axiallüfter statt des Radiallüfters verwenden um (ggf. mittels Lufttunnel/"Lüfteradapter") Luft durch den Kühler zu drücken. Damit könntest du wahrscheinlich genug Druck aufbauen ohne auf die Lautstärke des Radiallüfters zu kommen. 

Keine Ahnung ob das ausreichen wird, aber das wäre mein Einfall zu der Idee einen Axiallüfter mit einem Referenzkühler zu kombinieren und das DHE-Prinzip beizubehalten...


----------



## Takei Naodar (11. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD&NVidia*

Also ich wär wirklich dankbar wenn das mal einer testen würde.
Würd ich ja selbst machen hab aber leider kein Referenzdesign, hatte leider nur die Idee.
Man kann jetzt noch ne ewigkeit weiterdiskutieren, aber das bringt ja nix, wenn mans praktisch net weiß.

Für den Test würd ich wie schon gesagt nen Axialen mit 80mm und 1000-2000 u/min empfehlen,
da die sowieso noch deutlich leiser sind als ne 5870 oder so im Referenzdesign im Furmark.

Das größte Problem was ich dabei sehe ist die Kühlfläche, die ja bei den Referenzdesigns relativ knapp bemessen ist.


----------



## Blackcat (14. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

hi,
wirklich helfen kann ich dir leider nicht,
aber vll kannst du hier einen axial lüfter mit einbauen der ansaugt und rauspustet:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...tunnel-fuer-die-grafikkarte-bauanleitung1.png


----------



## Takei Naodar (15. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

So habe mir jetzt eine 6870 im Referenzdesign besorgt, sollte in ein paar Tagen da sein, dann poste ich hier mal die Tempwerte und eine Lautstärekeeinschätzung
(tja wenn man kein Messgerät hat XD) 
Also Leute mit Referenzdesign abonniert mal diesen Thread, dann ist eure Karte demnächst vielleicht leiser und/oder kühler ^^


----------



## Takei Naodar (25. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

So sie ist da...... und es funktioniert..... zwar nicht in so großem Maße wie erhofft aber im Endeffekt hatte ich auch nicht mehr erwartet.....

Die Last-Temp(PCGH-VGA-Tool) 
ohne Lüfter: 87°C
mit Lüfter  : 80°C

Wenn man diesen Kühleffekt in Geräuscherparnis umsetzt wird das Ref-model doch ganz interresant, da meist günstiger und der größte Nachteil ist die laute und ineffektive Kühlung......
Aber selbst ohne manuelle Änderung der Lüfterdrezahlen schont das doch deutlich die Ohren.... ^^


----------



## GTA 3 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

Was hast du jetzt genau gemacht mit dem Lüfter ? Wo hast du ihn hingestellt ? Kannste ein Foto machem ?


----------



## Takei Naodar (25. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

Ne Photo is leider nicht...... mache sowas nie ich verrat doch nicht mein Belüftungskonzept ^^

Ich hab ihn direkt über dem Radiallüfter Positioniert sodass er direkt in ihn pustet pustet.... natürlich so dicht wie nur irgend möglich damit ich keinen Luftzug irgendwoandershin bekomme


----------



## GTA 3 (25. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

Über oder unter ? Der Radiallüfter hängt doch immer richtung Boden!  Bei der GTX 470 und 480 ist es ja möglich das mann einen Lüfter auserdem in die 2 Schlitze oben PCB hinstellen kann! Vllt würde das auch was nutzen ?!


----------



## Takei Naodar (25. November 2010)

*AW: Referenzkühler AMD & NVidia*

wohl kaum außer du nutzt 1 auf jeder Siete........ ansonstent weht nämlich ein guter Teil der Luft einfach durch ....

Oben ist für mich bei einem Ref-Design von AMD wo die Öffnung für den Lufteinlass des Radiallüfters ist ^^
Bei Nvidia seh ich das genauso nur da ist das manchmal halt nicht so eindeutig desewegen gehe ich immer von AMD-Oben aus ^^

Edit: noch eine Empfehlung für die Lüfterdrehzahl des 80mm Lüfters.... 1200-1500 u/min reichen um dem Kühler ordenlich dampf zu machen ^^


----------

